# salamat sa mga ginawa mo sakin tapos hindi maganda...



## MickyS

salamat sa mga ginawa mo sakin tapos hindi maganda pinakita ko sayo nanghihinge. ako ng paumanhin sana mapatawad mo ako at maintindihan mo ako 

I would appreciate a translation if you would be so kind.

Thanks,

Micky


----------



## rockjon

It means this more or less. 

salamat sa mga ginawa mo sakin tapos hindi maganda pinakita ko sayo  nanghihinge. ako ng paumanhin sana mapatawad mo ako at maintindihan mo  ako 

Thanks for things you did for me.  Afterward, it wasn't good what I showed to you. I am always asking for things.  I should be the one to apologize. Hopefully, you can forgive me and you can understand me.  

Since I am not a native speaker, I'm not 100% sure this is totally correct.  I had to add a few words to make the translation more colloquial.


----------



## MickyS

Thanks for the translation.  It sounds about like what I expected, so you are probably quite close in terms of the translation.


----------



## amoy_ube

Hi MickyS



> salamat sa mga ginawa mo sakin tapos hindi maganda pinakita ko sayo nanghihinge. ako ng paumanhin sana mapatawad mo ako at maintindihan mo ako



The sentence is punctuated with a period on a weird location, it seemed to have fragmented the sentence and thus mixed up the meaning a bit, it probably should have been written like this:



> salamat sa mga ginawa mo sakin tapos hindi maganda pinakita ko sayo nanghihinge ako ng paumanhin sana mapatawad mo ako at maintindihan mo ako


 
which could be translated this way:

Thank you for all the things you did for me, in the end I did not behave well towards you, I am asking for your forgiveness, I hope you can forgive and understand me.


----------

